# No one ever listens to me...



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

I told my niece not to get a boy rat. What does she do. She gets a boy rat. I tell her to get a different cage for him, she doesn't. And now her female, Bobo (Whom is very quirky as she kinda moves around funny (She tends to do a lot of twisting around (Walks just fine thank you very much)) is pregnant... So today, after I get paid for doing some housekeeping I've done, I'm getting my big cage for my two girls and then loaning my small cage to my niece as soon as I get Nibble and Brain set up in their new cage. And then later, when Bobo's babies are grown and gone, having Bobo stay with Nibble and Brain.

Oh and does anyone have any suggestions on a suitable bedding for rats with babies? (I can't for the life of me, remember what I used when I was a kid and my girls, Penny and Scarlet got pregnant.)


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

fleece scraps and stuff are good. paper towels and stuff are good after the babies are born, mom likes to shred them up and nest with it all and stuff, but you don't want babies born onto paper because they may get stuck to it.

sorry about your niece, hope you can still save the day!

click!:


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

The fleece thing reminded me of what I used to use. I used to have this Baby Blanket that I gave my rats... They used it for their nests when they had babes...


----------

